# I don't know if US residents know this



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

but US dollar crashed in Israel and now 1$ is 3.4 ILS (Israeli shekel)
it is unbelievable price.. cheaper than in 1997.
how its effect on me? 
i can buy luxury pipes from eBay and pay 30% less than i pay for the same price 1 year ago..

btw, today i received this pipe and i want to tell you, that I don't know if I ever hold in my hands something... exciting like this one, and believe me i hold in my hands a lot of great luxury pipes.
just opened it with aromatic amaretto bacy. and it smokes really good.
remember this name of this new pipe maker - Bryan Quinn.


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice pipe, anyway the party with the low value of the US Dollar is over as the Central Bank in Israel started to buy Dollars to get the it's value back up as the exporters loss money, it was fun buying everything I want and paying less even after shipping...


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

> Nice pipe, anyway the party with the low value of the US Dollar is over as the Central Bank in Israel started to buy Dollars to get the it's value back up as the exporters loss money, it was fun buying everything I want and paying less even after shipping...


300 million dollar yesterday and few hundreds million dollars today will not stop the crashing of dollar.. 
its global, man..
China killed US with products.
Middle east killed US with oil.
and Iraq killed US with war.
there is no more reasonable reason that US dollar will be again 5 shekel.
2009 - 1 dollar = 2 shekel.
sell this shitty money today man!
it's not our money.
its So [email protected]$%^% awesome. 
Moreover, the shekel is very strong this days, and no one will stop it even Stanley Fischer, Governor of the Bank of Israel.
(until the next war)


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

Now it became economical thread but I'll only said that:
In the day 1 US Dollar would be worth 2 NIS, the Israeli economy would crash.
That's why the central bank buy US Dollars, they're right our economy depends in the power of the Dollar and the loss to Israels economy became over whelming to the exporters that in the end bring money from outside. 
For me and you it's fun because we buy things cheaper but in the end it hurts the economy and I'm happy Stanley Fischer is brave to make such a critical decision for the future of the economy.


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

IceChant said:


> Now it became economical thread but I'll only said that:
> In the day 1 US Dollar would be worth 2 NIS, the Israeli economy would crash.
> That's why the central bank buy US Dollars, they're right our economy depends in the power of the Dollar and the loss to Israels economy became over whelming to the exporters that in the end bring money from outside.
> For me and you it's fun because we buy things cheaper but in the end it hurts the economy and I'm happy Stanley Fischer is brave to make such a critical decision for the future of the economy.


you say this words because you heard it from television/ internet, they make you think that this is how it works and this is the right way.
but not me, not you and even not Stanley knows how it works.
Stanley make this decision because some fat greedy politicians and some reach rotten powerful people pressure him to do it, because they loose money.
Stanly always believed in free economy, and even he became a weak greedy person and killed his ideology.
and you know, [email protected]#% them all!


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

Regardless of what's happening to the US currency, as good as it is for us in some respects, it's hardly desirable for the world economy. There is far too much dependence on the tank that is the American economy. 

I'm no economist, so I can't comment on the why, but these problems certainly put Canada in an awkward position, especially if NAFTA gets shut down...

That being said, tariff walls didn't help in the depression, they ain't gonna help now :tu


----------



## Texasippi (Mar 12, 2008)

Erev tov!

I'm headed to Israel in a week, and our tour group will be in Jerusalem at the end of the month. Do you have any recommendations for a tobacco shop in J'lem? I have seen several on and right off Ben-Yehuda, but I don't know which is the most reputable.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I can't imagine anyone in Israel not hoping the best for the United Stated _and_ our economy. They should read their history books!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:c

rant, rave, rant, rave.. enjoy the low us dollar while you can.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Good for you, sucks for us.

They say that a weak dollar is good for exports. It's a shame that since the US' conversion to a service economy we don't still make anything to export. Unless things take a turn for the better in another fifty years this country will consists of a hundred or so wealthy families while those of us still lucky enough to have jobs will be grilling their filet mignon and washing their (imported) cars while the very luckiest will be creating ever more imaginative ways for them to avoid paying their taxes.


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

> I can't imagine anyone in Israel not hoping the best for the United Stated _and_ our economy. They should read their history books!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


what?

yes there is a group of people that hate US they fill that Israel is a US toy.
they also hate US-hamburger-Britney Spears-realty culture and the most hateble thing for them that US always involved in our politics.

but there is another group of people that worship to US culture.

for me?
[email protected]#$ them both! and light my pipe p


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats the pipe you psted the thread about eariler, right? Good to see you finally got it, so mazel tov (if I remember anything from hebrew school).


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

> I can't imagine anyone in Israel not hoping the best for the United Stated and our economy. They should read their history books!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I sure hope that can of worms doesn't get opened up here...:mn


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

You're right Weetone not the place... nothing more from this member. Just glad Sabotage can finally afford a nice pipe. It is a bute 

I'll get back to my hamburger and Brittiny Spears cd.


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

Gawd I love hamburgers. Maybe I'll stop by McDonalds and get one on the way to work...


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Subotaj said:


> yes there is a group of people that hate US they fill that Israel is a US toy.
> they also hate US--Britney Spears-realty culture


yeah so do we


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Subotaj said:


> they also hate US-hamburger-Britney Spears-realty culture and the most hateble thing for them that US always involved in our politics.


I hate celebrity gossip and reality TV. It makes me sad to think the rest of the world sees us like that. On the other hand, there is nothing wrong with hamburgers! Mmm, hamburgers.p


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

Subotaj said:


> what?
> 
> yes there is a group of people that hate US they fill that Israel is a US toy.
> they also hate US-hamburger-Britney Spears-realty culture and the most hateble thing for them that US always involved in our politics.
> ...


We`have our share of idiots here like everywhere else. How do you think President NumbNuts got 2 terms in office? Yeah a pipe sounds good about now..........


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

otto said:


> We`have our share of idiots here like everywhere else. How do you think President NumbNuts got 2 terms in office? Yeah a pipe sounds good about now..........


:tpd: yep... Sorry, I've just been wanting to use that smile. I'll have a pipefull with you anytimep


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

There's absolutely nothing positive I can add to this thread


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

bigkev77 said:


> I can't imagine anyone in Israel not hoping the best for the United Stated _and_ our economy. They should read their history books!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:c
> 
> rant, rave, rant, rave.. enjoy the low us dollar while you can.


Yeah, but if you read Israel's history books they go a little older than the United State's history books. Plus history books are just somebodies opinions on what happened at the time.


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Subotaj said:


> sell this shitty money today man!
> it's not our money.
> its So [email protected]$%^% awesome.
> (until the next war)


"for me?
[email protected]#$ them both! and light my pipe " - Subotaj

Kind of inflammatory for us American BOTL. IMHO.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mustang1 said:


> > "for me?
> > [email protected]#$ them both! and light my pipe " - Subotaj
> 
> 
> Kind of inflammatory for us American BOTL. IMHO.


you're misreading what he said.

he's not inflamming the US with "f*ck them both" comment, he's talking about the "sides in his country" that some hate the US others adore the US.
re-read it again, i think you'll see what he meant.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

kheffelf said:


> Yeah, but if you read Israel's history books they go a little older than the United State's history books. Plus history books are just somebodies opinions on what happened at the time.


USA was the first country to recognize Isreal as an independent state. We have given them billions upon billions of our "worthless" dollars so they could be a successful country.

So why would the Central Bank in Israel want to invest in the US dollar. Because it has made Isreal a power in the region. God bless Stanley Fischer for knowing the importance of the USD not only to us but the world.

History of Isreal?? I am glad you went to class today..Yeah, i have a pretty "good book" that tells me a little about it. As well as a history degree.

I get a little frustrated when someone from a country, we have given so much help, criticises us. My country is not perfect, but we do so many good things around the world and get kicked while we are down. Kick away we will always get back up.

God bless America, and God bless Isreal!! :u


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

Subotaj said:


> you say this words because you heard it from television/ internet, they make you think that this is how it works and this is the right way.


I don't watch the news or read articles of 'news' sites for the last 4 years, the only thing I read is real economical reports and from what I see in my own eyes, for my buying online the low rate of the US dollar with the NIS is great, I bought things just like you said 30%-50% cheaper and with cigars even 70% cheaper so it's fun but for example my father loss money when the US dollar low so I do care about that and he knows many exporters that keep getting calls from their clients in the US telling them they can no longer do business with them as they need to pay more and more US dollars for the same merchandise, you forgot that our biggest exporters sell in US Dollars.
All this thread was about how we're able to buy things a lot cheaper it wasn't about any politics but somehow it went there, I would only say things in the world work both ways.
If you want to speak on the relationship between the US and Israel, start thread in the right forum and I'll be happy to help clearing out few miss understanding.



Texasippi said:


> Erev tov!
> 
> I'm headed to Israel in a week, and our tour group will be in Jerusalem at the end of the month. Do you have any recommendations for a tobacco shop in J'lem? I have seen several on and right off Ben-Yehuda, but I don't know which is the most reputable.
> 
> ...


I would be happy to give you few phone numbers and address's in Jerusalem if you would like.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

Subotaj said:


> they also hate US-hamburger-


Anyone who hates hamburgers hasn't tried one of these. There's just no explaining some people's ignorance.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

otto said:


> How do you think President NumbNuts got 2 terms in office?


Because Gore and Kerry were what the opposing party offered as their best alternatives.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

yea... kerry was pretty pathetic.. But Gore was a good candidate... and the majority of the United States agreed 

-hyp


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

hyper_dermic said:


> yea... kerry was pretty pathetic.. But Gore was a good candidate... and the majority of the United States agreed
> 
> -hyp


His home state, including me and my wife at the time, disagreed for valid reasons.

To each his own, and each gets one vote.


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

kheffelf said:


> Yeah, but if you read Israel's history books they go a little older than the United State's history books. Plus history books are just somebodies opinions on what happened at the time.


Israel only became a country in 1947, the United States in 1776. Tell me again how their history books are older?


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

billhud said:


> Because Gore and Kerry were what the opposing party offered as their best alternatives.


We would be much better off today if we sat a teddy bear in the oval office for the last 7 years


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

malinois1 said:


> Israel only became a country in 1947, the United States in 1776. Tell me again how their history books are older?


Torah/Pentateuch


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

malinois1 said:


> Israel only became a country in 1947, the United States in 1776. Tell me again how their history books are older?


Sorry I meant the land over there. There is a lot of history over in that area. I will leave this thread because people will always admit that they are right with one little fact in there argument. Jewish people and Palestine have a long history over in that area that does predate the United States. And yes I do realize the United States is supplying Israel with money and weapons. If it wasn't for the United States who knows what would happen to Israel and the crimes they are committing in the world. (occupied territories) And yes I am sure someone is going to quote me here and stir up more stuff.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

otto said:


> We`have our share of idiots here like everywhere else. How do you think President NumbNuts got 2 terms in office? Yeah a pipe sounds good about now..........


I am glad I am an idiot because I voted for Bush. Thank you. Do you think before you post at all?


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

bigkev77 said:


> USA was the first country to recognize Isreal as an independent state. We have given them billions upon billions of our "worthless" dollars so they could be a successful country.
> *Yes I know this.*
> So why would the Central Bank in Israel want to invest in the US dollar. Because it has made Isreal a power in the region. God bless Stanley Fischer for knowing the importance of the USD not only to us but the world.
> 
> ...


Your sentence at the end makes me laugh. I guess what I was meaning and what people should have known is the history in that area started way before the United States and you knew this, but instead of doing that you decided to flame away and point out the flaws in mine so I pointed out the flaws in yours. We could go back and forth forever on this thing. I'm pretty sure though that the term Israel and the land that has been referred to as Israel has been around longer. No I didn't use the word state so I am not technically wrong. Just wanted to throw that in there. And it is funny you knock me for being a college student, were you not one since you graduated from college? Why would you knock that? Because I am learning and so did you. You being a history major I don't see how you can not admit that history books were written by someone and that they can be flawed. But the sad thing here is that this is in the pipe forum.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> Your sentence at the end makes me laugh. I guess what I was meaning and what people should have known is the history in that area started way before the United States and you knew this, ....


You want to compare ables and oranges. History of an are to the history of a nation. Compare histories of nations or histories of areas. Having said that, just how much older is the history of the area of Palestine to the history of the area of North America?


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

You want to compare apples and oranges. History of an area to the history of a nation. Compare histories of nations or histories of areas. Having said that, just how much older is the history of the area of Palestine to the history of the area of North America?

Had to repost as I couldn't edit my nug typos.


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

When I go to McDonalds, I get a hamburger, then I take the tomato out and put it on top of the bun so it looks like a yamika, all while listening to Britney Spears.


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

> God bless America, and God bless Isreal!! :u


:tu


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

billhud said:


> You want to compare apples and oranges. History of an area to the history of a nation. Compare histories of nations or histories of areas. Having said that, just how much older is the history of the area of Palestine to the history of the area of North America?
> 
> Had to repost as I couldn't edit my nug typos.


Yes you are correct there, but we know more about that area in history at the time then we know about what was going on in North America. I am pretty sure we are talking about histories of nations and not histories of land.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> Yes you are correct there, but we know more about that area in history at the time then we know about what was going on in North America. I am pretty sure we are talking about histories of nations and not histories of land.


Huh? It was you who brought up history of the area earlier, was it not (see below)?



kheffelf said:


> ....what people should have known is the history in that area started way before the United States and you knew this, ...


Regardless, post away. I'm done with this.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

billhud said:


> Huh? It was you who brought up history of the area earlier, was it not (see below)?
> 
> Regardless, post away. I'm done with this.


Yes, I bow down to you and your intelligence, you are by far the smartest guy on the boards. But to clarify I used the word Israel and its part of history and someone told me the state didn't start until 1947. So then I talked about the area or land that has been considered Israel for a long time. Then you use your intelligence and tell me that North America and Israel have been around the same time and I agreed with you on this. Even though we know more about the history of Israel then we do about the history of North America. It is weird because I was not calling you out but then you attack my intelligence on the subject. Please also do not take things out of context, Israel has been around longer than the United States and that was my point. If you go back a little earlier in this thread is where I was talking about that.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

yamaha6000 said:


> When I go to McDonalds, I get a hamburger, then I take the tomato out and put it on top of the bun so it looks like a yamika, all while listening to Britney Spears.


Thanks for your contribution


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> I am glad I am an idiot because I voted for Bush.
> _We're in agreement here_
> 
> Thank you.
> ...


Later


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

kheffelf...Tell your history professor that all of his books are only opinions. Pre recorded history yes that makes it a little hard to be totally accurate, but history is based on facts. We are not talking about that are we. The history of the USA and Isr*ae*l are well documented.

The reason i criticised you for being a student was that you brought up the fact that there was an earlier history to the "area" than to the US. That had nothing at all to do with the comments of the post you were responding to. You were trying to seem smart and "flame" the post as you call it. I was the same way as a college student. The comment was in the same spirit as your earlier history comment.

Good luck with school, and keep of puffing.....the pipe that is.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

can we maintain some sort of tact here gentlemen?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

none of this has anything to do with the original posters post though, does it?

so, sabutaj makes a post stating that he can now buy pipes for a LOT cheaper on ebay thanks to the declining US dollar.... good for him and the rest of the world (dubinthedam posts about this all the time, nobody gets a wild hair up their behind at his posts).

with that, i'm off to the *KC HERF*!! which means i'm going to go _enjoy_ other members' company while smoking pipes and cigars and sharing pipes and cigar experiences, and talking about anything and everything for a few hours.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

[OT] Loki said:


> can we maintain some sort of tact here gentlemen?


i would say, "indeed", but it seems that jeff doesn't like that. :tg


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

[OT] Loki said:


> can we maintain some sort of tact here gentlemen?


:tpd: Thats why this is my last post in this thread.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

IHT said:


> none of this has anything to do with the original posters post though, does it?
> 
> so, sabutaj makes a post stating that he can now buy pipes for a LOT cheaper on ebay thanks to the declining US dollar.... good for him and the rest of the world (dubinthedam posts about this all the time, nobody gets a wild hair up their behind at his posts).
> 
> with that, i'm off to the *KC HERF*!! which means i'm going to go _enjoy_ other members' company while smoking pipes and cigars and sharing pipes and cigar experiences, and talking about anything and everything for a few hours.


INDEED? (would that be the correct usage??)


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I just reread through all of the posts on this thread. BOY!! did we take a left turn or what. Well' i guess i took a "right" turn, but i digress.....

I would like to apologize to the members of this forum for my involvement in the direction of this thread. This was not the place for this discussion.

I take any negative comment about my country very personal. I hope *every* citizen of _*every*_ country would feel the same. :tu

Subataj.. that looks like a great pipe, I hope you enjoy it in good health for many years.

God bless


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> Yes, I bow down to you and your intelligence, you are by far the smartest guy on the boards. But to clarify I used the word Israel and its part of history and someone told me the state didn't start until 1947. So then I talked about the area or land that has been considered Israel for a long time. Then you use your intelligence and tell me that North America and Israel have been around the same time and I agreed with you on this. Even though we know more about the history of Israel then we do about the history of North America. It is weird because I was not calling you out but then you attack my intelligence on the subject. Please also do not take things out of context, Israel has been around longer than the United States and that was my point. If you go back a little earlier in this thread is where I was talking about that.


You've gotta be a young one as you've got alot to learn (and I aint just talkin' about history here).


----------



## yamaha6000 (Apr 6, 2007)

yourchoice said:


> Thanks for your contribution


Your welcome, and thank you as well :tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

billhud said:


> You've gotta be a young one as you've got alot to learn (and I aint just talkin' about history here).


from one member to another, can you (and others) please stop talking _down_ to everyone, thanks.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

come on guys, let's let this die....if you have that many problems with one another take it to PM or just ignore list each other. Or just sit down and have a nice bowl and relax with some good sports. Pittsburgh/phili is on and the ACC championship is on plus isn't it st. paddys day today? grab a beer, have some fun


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

yamaha6000 said:


> Your welcome, and thank you as well :tu


Just to make sure you saw it the first time...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

or, better yet, grab a beer and read THIS THREAD to refresh the memories on what clubstogies' premise was first built upon.
here's a small snipit...

_"In the early days, setting and maintaining the CS culture was a tough job. If a member persisted in getting into personal disputes with other members then how did we handle them? If we, as a group, just criticized them and kicked them off the board, then we were no better than the boards that we disliked so much. We were probably overly tolerant in those days, if that is possible.

So we had to discipline ourselves and each other to have tolerance, patience and restraint when dealing members involved in personal attacks on each other or ourselves. I'm not talking about heated debates. We had plenty of those and still do. I'm talking about critical personal comments that create a culture of negativity. A negative culture is like poison. Once you get a taste of it, you stop participating, then the board falls into the hands of the few who spread the poison. That's how a board gets hijacked."_


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

yamaha6000 said:


> When I go to McDonalds, I get a hamburger, then I take the tomato out and put it on top of the bun so it looks like a yamika, all while listening to Britney Spears.


That's funny. I like to smear mustard and ketchup stripes on the buns to make it look like a Yakima (in war paint, of course). What a small world!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

IHT said:


> or, better yet, grab a beer and read THIS THREAD to refresh the memories on what clubstogies' premise was first built upon.
> here's a small snipit...
> 
> _"In the early days, setting and maintaining the CS culture was a tough job. If a member persisted in getting into personal disputes with other members then how did we handle them? If we, as a group, just criticized them and kicked them off the board, then we were no better than the boards that we disliked so much. We were probably overly tolerant in those days, if that is possible. _
> ...


Those last couple sentences are really starting to sum things up nicely. I kinda have to ask myself if we as a community already know this, then why isn't anything being done about it?


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

otto said:


> We`have our share of idiots here like everywhere else. How do you think President NumbNuts got 2 terms in office? Yeah a pipe sounds good about now..........


Why did everyone assume I was talking about Bush?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

otto said:


> Why did everyone assume I was talking about Bush?


i didn't, i thought you meant clinton. the term "numb nuts" is what sold me on that. :tu


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

i really didn't want to start post like this one..
i just wanted to show my new pipe, and share with you that is much easer for me to afford something like this one this days.

if you can please delete this post if it possible.
I hate politics.. 
I so hate politics that for the last 8 years i voted for the green party for the kneset while all the nation voted right or left.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

Subotaj said:


> I hate politics..
> I so hate politics that for the last 8 years i voted for the green party for the kneset while all the nation voted right or left.


_Amen Brother

Hope you are enjoying that beautiful pipe:tu
_


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

yamaha6000 said:


> Your welcome, and thank you as well :tu


Four posts total in the pipe forum with nothing positive to add to the conversation. Please refrain from BS posts in the pipe section.


----------



## Darth Smoker (Dec 22, 2007)

Subotaj said:


> i really didn't want to start post like this one..
> i just wanted to show my new pipe, and share with you that is much easer for me to afford something like this one this days.
> 
> if you can please delete this post if it possible.
> ...


That'll learn ya' !!
Enjoy your Family and Friends and a good smoke!


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

In a brave but perhaps stupid attempt to put this post back into context...it's not very often that we Europeans or others get to enjoy the same value for money prices that are enjoyed in the States. This is because many manufacturers can afford to price their products a great deal lower for the USA markets as it is such a huge one and offers great benefits and profits.

So every now and then a low $ is something to be truly overjoyed about. I purchased some baccy from Cup o' Joes because I can't get it here...the fact that I got it for a great price is just a bonus.

I talked to a friend last night, who will vacate in Boston this year with his two sons and intends to do a lot of shopping while there...this is because at the age of 45 he's decided to go to law school after a successful career as a business man...and despite savings he's pretty broke.

Many Europeans will take vacation in the US this year due to the currency market, this will bring more money and insight for all. That said most Europeans who do take holidays in the US keep going back because as they say..."once you've been there, there's simply no better place for a family holiday in the world"...for me I would love to take a holiday in the US and also Isreal as my wife has been to both and loved both of them. Both are top of the list places I would like to visit before I die!

So lastly don't be too hard on Subo, he deserves better, as we all do.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey Sub, that is one nice looking pipe you have there. I love the grain pattern on your pipe...:tu


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Subotaj said:


> it's not our money.
> its So [email protected]$%^% awesome.


Yeah it totally rocks. :tg

Edit: Upon reading the rest of the posts I realize that this thread was getting a little cranky. I didn't mean my comment to add to the crankiness. I am just pouting about the weak dollar.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

billhud said:


> You've gotta be a young one as you've got alot to learn (and I aint just talkin' about history here).


Thanks for proving my point, you are the smartest member here. I'm done with this thread, sorry to the original op, but stuff like this happens all the time here, probably in about 80 percent of threads.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

This thread got a bit off topic I see.
I will keep a eye on it from here on in.If I miss another flame war someone please let me know or report the post.
I'd like to think we are gentlemen first,gorillas second...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

68TriShield said:


> This thread got a bit off topic I see.
> I will keep a eye on it from here on in.If I miss another flame war someone please let me know or report the post.
> I'd like t think we are gentlemen first,gorillas second...


I think Greg had a good handle on things earlier. I am, quite frankly, very surprised to see this kind of thing happen in the pipe forum. It's very uncharacteristic of the members who frequent this section.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> *This thread got a bit off topic I see.
> I will keep a eye on it from here on in.If I miss another flame war someone please let me know or report the post.*
> I'd like t think we are gentlemen first,gorillas second...


IHT....... YOU'RE FIRED!!!!:...


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Gorgeous Pipe. Thanks for the pics. Not going to get into the economy discussion.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> I think Greg had a good handle on things earlier. I am, quite frankly, very surprised to see this kind of thing happen in the pipe forum. It's very uncharacteristic of the members who frequent this section.


I agree Joe.It's not something I like to see...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> I am, quite frankly, very surprised to see this kind of thing happen in the pipe forum. It's very uncharacteristic of the members who frequent this section.


true, but it seems a lot of the flames were from ppl who don't frequent this section... maybe due to the thread title and ppl not paying attention to where they post (the habit of hitting "new posts" and just replying willy-nilly in whatever area without checking what the subject is about)... some ppl are good at creating problems on the rest of the board and managed to trickle down here for this 1 topic (talking about the guy with -RG who's posting history suggests he's here to stir the pot and nothing more - Kayak_Rat pointed out he's got 4 posts in the pipe forums, none of them good/helpful).



SD Mate said:


> IHT....... YOU'RE FIRED!!!!:...


no.... resigned, not fired. resigned.  that was last week sometime.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I agree Joe.It's not something I like to see...


And neither do I Dave, there are some other things that I don't like to see as well. Like perfectly good threads turn into a post whore competition, but who is going to stop those?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> true, but it seems a lot of the flames were from ppl who don't frequent this section... maybe due to the thread title and ppl not paying attention to where they post (the habit of hitting "new posts" and just replying willy-nilly in whatever area without checking what the subject is about)... some ppl are good at creating problems on the rest of the board and managed to trickle down here for this 1 topic (talking about the guy with -RG who's posting history suggests he's here to stir the pot and nothing more - Kayak_Rat pointed out he's got 4 posts in the pipe forums, none of them good/helpful).
> 
> no.... resigned, not fired. resigned.  that was last week sometime.


True, true. Why did you resign Greg? Who's gonna watch the pipe forums now?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> And neither do I Dave, there are some other things that I don't like to see as well. Like perfectly good threads turn into a post whore competition, but who is going to stop those?


I'm here to help if I can.Any of you can contact me,anytime...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> Why did you resign Greg? Who's gonna watch the pipe forums now?


that's personal info. 
i don't know. not a mod anymore, so i don't have a clue. i'm sure you could PM one of the mods you know and let them know if you need something updated, stuck, or unstuck (or the name of a thread title changed to reflect that it's in the pipe forum).


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> Thanks for proving my point, you are the smartest member here. I'm done with this thread, sorry to the original op, but stuff like this happens all the time here, probably in about 80 percent of threads.


No, not the smartest, just smart enough to sort it out.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

billhud said:


> Huh? It was you who brought up history of the area earlier, was it not (see below)?
> 
> Regardless, post away. I'm done with this.





kheffelf said:


> Thanks for proving my point, you are the smartest member here. I'm done with this thread, sorry to the original op, but stuff like this happens all the time here, probably in about 80 percent of threads.





billhud said:


> No, not the smartest, just smart enough to sort it out.


Both of you have said you are done with this thread but don't know when to quit. Hopefully if you guys are smart like you say you are maybe you can act like adults and keep your mouth shut. :2


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

billhud said:


> No, not the smartest, just smart enough to sort it out.


let it go, take it to PM, take it to email. These are your options. THIS IS NOT THE PLACE FOR THIS.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I haven't seen anything on topic here all day.I'm going to lock this thread for now.
If anyone has a need to open it back up,send me a PM...


----------

